# MMI K27 coupler



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

All,
I tried a Kadee #5 and the amount of shim work seemed a bit excessive to me.....is there a coupler someone recommends for the MMI locomotives?  I'm pulling Bachmann rolling stock and soon fingers crossed some AMS/Accucraft cars.  Thoughts?
-Mark


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,
Is this a first?  Did I stump everyone with a simple "which coupler to use?" question....not likely.  Then I can assume no one purchased an MMI locomotive?  K-27, K-28  .....?   I know someone has an answer out there.....ante up.
-Mark


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I think Dwight Ennis has one (?) He may be able to help. I only have the BLI C-16s and a Bachman Freelance.
Rod


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,


Thanks for the info. I've tried Kadee's in HO & 0n3 The HO Kadee's sit to high and I'd need longer screws (size unknown) to mount them lower. The On3 Kadee's have the longer screws but now I need to drill & tap the tender because the screw diameter is too big.  Hopefully, Dwight can shed some light on the subject and get me pointed in the right direction.

-Mark


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark,

I have three of the On30 locomotives 2 k-27's and 1 k-28 all of them needed a pad built for the standard KD#5. I am still working out what I want to do with the front coulper, I dont't need this to double head them but it would be nice for switching. This one of those problems where the Locomotives were designed to O narrow gauge standards not On30 standards. It would have been nice if MMI would have included a spacer for the coupler for those of us that are using the HO standard on our On30. I went to my local hobby shop and bought longer 2-56 screws and some plastic and tapped the hole to 2-56. This way I can pull the KD #5's off and install standard On3 couplers on these locos in the future if I so choose. 

Andre


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, 
Thank you very mmuch for the information. Headed off to my local hobby shop for supplies. 
-Mark


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

My I ask why you are using ho couplers. 
kd makes very nice on3 couplers that are to scale. 
the ho couples are way too small


----------

